# Swiss touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are currently in Steckborn not far from Rhienfalls and wonder if anyone has advice on anywhere else to visit besides Constance as the forecast is not too good for the next week. We only have 7 days left on our 10 day thingy so can't go too far and we want to go back through Germany (to take all the plastic bottles back)


----------

